
Language Shrapnel - samclemens
http://chronicle.com/blogs/linguafranca/2016/05/17/language-shrapnel/
======
gumby
So ridiculous, since everybody knows what the person is saying anyway -- the
screwing around just draws attention to it. In Australia you can put the word
"fuck" on the front page of the newspaper without frightening the horses.

~~~
r00fus
> the screwing around just draws attention to it

In a world of pageviews, isn't that incentivized?

------
tempodox
Too bad that life is profane.

